# Home Fire Prest-Logs



## begreen (Nov 30, 2006)

With the artic blast coming and basic curiosity about the heat content of compressed sawdust, I picked up a couple packages of two different, no-wax, pressed logs available locally. One was High Energy filelogs by Western Oregon Wood Products (WOW Pellets) and the other something called Home Fire Prest Logs. The HE firelogs were selling for $5.49, the Home Fire Prest-Logs (HFPL) sold at the local grocery for $6.59. Each came in a package (or box) of 6 logs @ 5lbs each. - *Warning*, At least one stove manufacturer is now recommending these logs not be used in their woodstoves.  Read on to find out why...

The WOW HE firelogs are round, about 3 1/4" diam. by about 14" long. They burned about as I remembered for a competing product. Good initial burn, then they expand like a big cigar ash and burn up the flakes. Kind of like a giant pellet. Total burn time about 2 hrs. Two logs on a hot coal bed gave a stove top peak temp about 625 with regulation (damper down to maximize secondary burn). Then I got about another hour at around 400 degrees. There was a moderate amount of ash left over. 

The HFPL logs are very different. They are about 3 3/4" diam. by 9.5" long and have a flat bottom to prevent rolling. Each package comes with a large fire starter block. They look like a dark pellet and feel solid. The package shows a recommended set up of 4 logs, two on a base with the starter in between and two on top, place at 90 deg. to the bottom logs. I tested in a warm stove with a coal bed and just tried 3 logs, 2 on the bottom and one on top. About 10 minutes later the logs were fully aflame. And I mean _burning hot_. The stove interior was a ball of flames and the stove top temp was climbing fast. At 650 I shut the air control all the way off, but the secondary action was super. There was a tense moment or two there where I was wondering if I had a runaway. But the stove reached and stayed at 700 on stovetop, 550 in the flue and burned pure hot secondaries for about 30 minutes. I'm really glad I didn't try the recommended 4 logger! _~ This is why Elk is so insistent on a proper installation and why I was glad ours was safe and we have a clean chimney. ~_ 

Anyhow, this is also where it got very interesting. After they shot their initial wad, the logs settled down into a steady burning glow and the stovetop dropped down to a more reasonable 600 degrees. I went back to work, checking on the stove every 30 minutes. Stove held temperature and kept so for about 2 hrs. After that it gradually dropped down to 450 and held that for another 2 hrs. I went in with the poker and found to my surprise that the logs  didn't flake at all. Instead they were more like a piece of coal. Very solid and gradually shrinking. I kid you not, the coal continued to glow and burn right up until I went to bed. I tried another 2 logs (much safer with my stove) at about 10 pm the next night on top of a full bed of hot coals. There were still 2 nice sized (about 1.25" diam x 4") hot glowing coals the next morning. Stove temp was about 150 and there was very little ash produced. The manufacturer claims a total 12 hr. burn time and I'd say that is about right. The coals after about 9 hrs are getting small, but still glowing and giving off a lot of heat for their size. 

I learned a lot with this experiment. 1) when working with fire, take small steps and proceed with caution  2) I understand Jotul's caveat now. There is an enormous difference in products on the market. Some can put out a daunting amount of heat. 3) Don't always follow package instructions on the first try, be conservative 4) Some products are indeed very different. 

Needless to say I'm really impressed with this product. They make these logs with a patented high-heat extrusion process. I was skeptical at first but this is really an exceptional and different little energy bundle. Once they get burning they are more like a characol briquette, though log shaped and with less ash. I've sent an inquiry to the company to find out about their pallet quantity dealers. 


http://www.wowpellets.com/p_firelogs.shtml
http://www.homefirelogs.com


----------



## Roospike (Nov 30, 2006)

Very good information and post BG. Very interesting.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2006)

They are intersting. I'm enquiring to get more information on HomeFires. I would also like to know if they have done any emissions testing. They seems to burn very cleanly. It appears the sawdust has gone under a physical and chemical change by being extruded under high heat (400 deg.) and pressure. The company says they have some logs that are 19 years old and have not gained appreciable moisture. This may become my backup fuel if they have a good pallet price.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 30, 2006)

BG. You now need to try the 8lb log. I will be happy to give you some when your over my way. Your test sounds right for that product. 

Thomas

Oh yea, I see you used your hot coals to start them. What about that firestarter?


----------



## Turner-n-Burner (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow - more than twice as dense as OAK    The stuff actually sinks in water.  They are not just compressing sawdust into log shapes...  they are compressing the actual cells and fibers of the wood


----------



## smirnov3 (Nov 30, 2006)

BeGreen, can you Wiki this?

Also, anybody else who has tested a manufactured log brand should also contribute

1) their stove type
2) how many logs they loaded & in what fashion
3) what teperatures they saw
4) how long the logs gave off appreciable heat

The point here is not to brag about how good your product is, but to advise potential users how to burn the logs safely.


----------



## sstanis (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys,  Loved reading your discussion on the compressed fire logs.  I have researched these things entirely and if I could would love to get my hands on these things at a good price.  I currently burn a Hearthstone heritage in a 1900 sq ft house with decent insulation  R38 in attic, R19 in walls.  Mind you house built in 1813.  Have electrical resistance, wish the former owner when he tore down the walls to put up sheetrock had placed an electric heat pump.

However, to get to my retort, I am a resident physician and work 90+ hrs/week.  When I leave in the morning, always have a coal bed to reload, but by 1pm to 2pm the electric baseboard kicks in until I get home at 9pm.  So would love a compressed log that I could load to the gills, damper down, and at least have the burn go until 4pm to 5pm.  Remember electric is expensive.  Problem is that none of the dealers in my area carry these logs.  I live in putnam/westchester  NY.   The nearest dealerthat I can get Bio-bricks is one hour away.   Home Cheapo carries the enviro-log, which is 11,000 btus/lb.    However, they will not give a discount in buying a 2ton pallet of these things.  so, 2tons (equiv to a cord of white oak) is 530.00.  Wood dealers in my area, offer "mixed hardwoods" for 200.00/cord.  However, there is always a decent amt of softwood mixed in, and most of it never ready to burn unless bought in spring.  Plus could never load my stove enough to get a 12hr burn.  So, I am dammed either way.  Could throw nut coal (anthracite) on in the mornin, but after a few yrs of doing that my stove and chimmney would be shot.  So hopefully, as time goes on, the dealers in the area, one of the dealers in the area will start stocking these logs for people like me who could responsibly burn them without over-firing.


----------



## firewatcher (Nov 30, 2006)

All you need is a pick up to get a ton of biobricks in the back of a truck.  Borrow one and take the hour ride.  I would if I could but its 6 hours from me.  From what I have heard about the biobricks it would make your life easier and be more effecient than electric.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2006)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> BG. You now need to try the 8lb log. I will be happy to give you some when your over my way. Your test sounds right for that product.
> 
> Thomas
> 
> Oh yea, I see you used your hot coals to start them. What about that firestarter?



I didn't try the firestarter during the cold snap because I was burning 24/7. It is a block about 3" x 6" x 1.5". Dense and kind of gummy. Suspect there is a lot of paraffin in it, but not sure. Seemed a little gross next to Super Cedars. But now that it's warming up a bit I can let the fire go out in a day or so and test it out. 

I thought of the Idaho logs when I was testing and tried to find them, but they weren't sold locally. I'd like to try them too. 

Also willing to try some bio bricks if someone wants to send out a batch or point me to where I can order a small quantity for testing.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2006)

Turner-n-Burner said:
			
		

> Wow - more than twice as dense as OAK    The stuff actually sinks in water.  They are not just compressing sawdust into log shapes...  they are compressing the actual cells and fibers of the wood



Yes, they are really different. Sort of like the first stage of metamorphosis on its way to becoming graphite.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2006)

Anton Smirnov said:
			
		

> BeGreen, can you Wiki this?
> 
> Also, anybody else who has tested a manufactured log brand should also contribute
> 
> ...



That's a good thought Anton. I'll set it up later (at work now).


----------



## DonCT (Nov 30, 2006)

BG- I wish there were a way we could easily swap. I've got plenty of  Bio's and would like to try the Presto's.


----------



## FuzzyOne (Nov 30, 2006)

Not to get too far off subject, but has anyone ever made their own starters out of saw dust (ie. chain saw cuttings)?  I seem to remember somebody had a recipe where they put the concoction in a paper condiment cup.


----------



## iceman (Dec 3, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> BG- I wish there were a way we could easily swap. I've got plenty of  Bio's and would like to try the Presto's.



I got some of these things and wow!!  I am using them in a fireplace  there is one company in the east that sell them 380 to a pallet for 335 plus delivery


----------



## BioPellet (Dec 4, 2006)

iceman said:
			
		

> DonCT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



better pricing is available - www.biopellet.net -  wheretobuy


----------



## iceman (Dec 4, 2006)

BioPellet said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the presto log not the bio brick.......http://homefirelogs.com/
I think the presto is more dense than bio with less emissions check it out 
you can also see them at hearthwise.com
i also see lignectics makes one as well   basically these are log size wood pellets
check em out these things have a .06 for ash!!


----------



## holysmokers (Dec 5, 2006)

I've used the HFPL logs for about three years now. They work great, nice warm fire and last a long time. They are kind of hard to get started but once you do it's great.  Hey BG, I don't know where you live but I get them at Del's Farm Supply in Monroe for $300.00 a pallet of 380 logs I think it comes out to .89cnts a log.  I live in Lynnwood so I have to make two trips with the old odyssey to pick up a full pallet


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tip HS. We have a Dels in Puyallup that I used to buy pellets from so it's good to know there is a nearby supply. I won't be burning pallet loads not, but perhaps in the future. However, I will use them when the air gets bad due to temp inversion.

 I found they start slowly, but fairly easily with 1/2 of the starting block placed between the two bottom logs, then another one or two on top, crosswise. How many logs at a time are you using in the Heritage and how long are you getting meaningful heat? Seems like these logs and that stove would be a sweet combo. 

I have to laugh about the Odyssey. We have an older model too. Great car. Before I had the pickup I had to do many pellet runs in it, driving very slowly.


----------



## holysmokers (Dec 5, 2006)

Ordinarily I use only use one log at a time because of the the energy mass  and the overfire potential.  I can get the stove up to 500 deg no problem with the air completly closed.  Durring our last cold snap, used two at a time watching the temp very carefully.  I use a combo of cord wood, ecologs(same as the other logs you compared) and a HFPL logs.  I'm having trouble getting dry wood from(forgot to cover) my wood pile. I'm kind of new to cord wood this year so most of it is still green, unseasoned, rotted and worm infested.  I have yellow cedar, fir, maple, cherry and madrona.  Now that its all split and drying on log racks, I can use some of it mixed with and eco log and or a HFPL log.  I'm trying to establish an efficient way to dry my cord wood out a year or two in advance before use.  
    I can get a true 8hour burn time with that combo and with the HFPL log the stove will remain warm for 10 and sometimes a little longer.  Like you said, they stay glowing and solid for a long time which makes rekindeling very easy.  I can get buy on one match for three weeks.  For us the nicest thing about the soapstone is it dosen't get quite as hot as steel and the heat lasts a couple hours longer.  I really like the lines on the Castine and wanted to buy it but it wouldn't fit with the low clearance in front of my zero-clearance POS.
    You should have seen me loading a cord of free yellow cedar i scrounged this summer in the old odyssey!


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2006)

Good info HS. I'll add your costs to the Wiki I'm writing up. 380 logs @ 300 = .79 each by my calcs. Much better than by the box @ 1.17 each. Do they include any starters when you buy by the pallet load? If not, how are you starting the logs?

Sounds like a great stove. I am amazed you are able to get it so hot on a couple logs. Did you buy it from Heritage in Lynnwood?


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2006)

At the suggestions of others, I ran a more standardized test on the Home Fire Prest-Logs last night. Results are now posted in the Hearth Wiki under Fuels -> Compressed Logs. It went much smoother and was way less dramatic, pretty normal actually.  I want to do the same test for the WOW High Energy Logs, maybe tonight and will post that as a separate review. Also looking forward to testing the original Presto Logs (North Idaho Energy Logs ) from Thomas @ NWFuel sometime soon. 

 Let me know if this format works. Hopefully it can serve as a template for future tests.  I tried to include all suggestions. Thanks for the good feedback.


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 7, 2006)

Begreen, Just hollar when your coming to West Seattle and I will give you a dozen to play with.
Thomas

Also how many BTU's per log or per pallet on the Home fires?


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2006)

Hopefully very soon Thomas. Thanks, for the offer, I'm looking forward to it. The Home Fire website says the logs were tested by Braun Intertec, Portland, OR  at 8730 btus/lb. Each log is 5 lbs or 43,650 btus.


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 7, 2006)

So, this is the same BTU total per pallet as the North Idaho logs(16.5 million). The price is 235.00 per pallet of North Idaho logs which makes a better value. The North Idaho should also be a tighter log at 20,000 lbs per sq. inch. Most logs are extruded only, where North Idaho is a screw extrusion which will keep the log from exapanding when burning.
Thomas


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2006)

That makes sense, wood is wood. The Home Fire Prest-logs don't expand at all. The turn into a glowing red coal that keeps integrity throughout the burn. They are not just extruded, but are heated at 400 degrees and extruded. This seems to work as a pregassification, like they do with briquettes, only no coal added.

But now I'm excited to try the Idyho logs too. I read up on them and they do sound interesting. The price is excellent. Has there been any emissions testing done on them?


----------



## iceman (Dec 7, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> That makes sense, wood is wood. The Home Fire Prest-logs don't expand at all. The turn into a glowing red coal that keeps integrity throughout the burn. They are not just extruded, but are heated at 400 degrees and extruded. This seems to work as a pregassification, like they do with briquettes, only no coal added.
> 
> But now I'm excited to try the Idyho logs too. I read up on them and they do sound interesting. The price is excellent. Has there been any emissions testing done on them?




oh geez!!  you guys got me running around hopeless there is no dealer over here in mass for idaho logs  i had to drive 1  1/2 hrs to get the prestos!!


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 7, 2006)

See the website www.northidahoenergylogs.com 

Thomas


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 7, 2006)

N.W. Fuels. Aren't you in Edmonds? I would not mind getting some of those Idaho energy logs, dont know about a pallet, but would like to try some, I think the CO-OP in Everett, and the CO-Op in Marysville sells them, I am in Everett, But would swing down to Edmonds if you had the better price


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2006)

iceman said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added a link to the MA distributer for the Home Fire Prest-Logs to the Wiki. It's at the bottom of the page. Thanks Virginia! Will do the same for the Idaho logs when I write up a review.


----------



## DonCT (Dec 7, 2006)

> Full pallet - 1.4 cord BTU equiv. (380 logs):  $418.00



Holy Jeeze! :bug:


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 7, 2006)

We do have them in north Edmonds also.

Thomas


----------



## Jersey Joe (Dec 7, 2006)

Are there any decent brands in NJ? The ones referenced in this thread are not distributed near here. In Jersey you probably need a permit and pay some sort of extra tax


----------



## abdickins (Jan 19, 2007)

I read with much interest the posts about BioBricks and the presto logs. I recently added a 2nd stove in our house (1st is a wood/coal and I'm burning coal in that one). I had to trade our other coal stove to our son for his 1979 VC Resolute stove (no coal kit with it). I'm using it to heat approx. 1,100 sf.

Anyway, I bought 10 packs of the BioBricks a few weeks ago, and 50 of the pressed logs yesterday. Without performing any kind of controlled experiment, here are my thoughts on the 2.

BioBricks

My price - $7 for a 40 lb. package - 20 bricks in a package, or $.35 each - $.175/lb.
Their own web-site states that "BioBricks make for a cosy(sp) evening fire that can last for 6-8 hours per 40 lb pack." That's $21 - $28 per day - NOT cheaper than oil, propane, etc (which they also claim). 

My own experience using these was that 9 bricks (18 lbs.) put in the stove at 11:00 PM and I would have a "cold stove" by 6:00 AM. Outside temp was about 25 degrees - inside temp 15 feet away was down to 58 degrees. Putting all 20 bricks in at once would be difficult and dangerous (again, their own web-site states that you should NOT OVERFILL!)


Home Fire Prest-Logs

My price - $1.25 each for a 5.25 lb. log - $.24/lb.
The claim is that these logs will burn 10 - 12 hours.

My own experience yesterday/today - 2 logs (10.5 lbs.) into the stove at 11:30 - "warm stove" (sorry - gave my stove thermometer to my son and haven't replaced it yet) at 6:00 in the morning and the logs were still glowing and was able to get 2 more burning pretty easily. Outside temp - about 30 degrees - inside temp 15 feet from the stove was 65 degrees. I would estimate that 6 or 7 logs might last for a day, or $7.50 - $8.75 per day. 


The BioBricks do light fairly easily - I'll use up what I have left to help get the Prest-Logs going when necessary. The amount of ash seems to be considerably more with the BioBricks vs. the Prest-Logs, but nothing scientific - just an observation. The BioBricks tend to quickly "flake" and fall apart - the Prest-Logs hold their shape (and heat) much better.

The seller of the Prest-Logs told me that BioBricks wanted him to carry their product - he said he would as long as it was comparable to the Prest-Logs. He said from his own experience that the ratio of BioBricks to Prest-Logs was about 4-to-1 for the same amount of heat/duration of burn. He's NOT carrying the BioBricks. My estimate is approx. 4-to-1 for weight. More importantly, it's about 3.5-to-1 for price.

Speaking of price, some places are charging $9 for a pack of the BioBricks, but I've seen them for $6 if you buy a pallet. The Prest-Logs drop to $1.10 each if you buy a "Full" pallet - 380 logs.

If you're using the BioBricks, you owe it to yourself to try the Prest-Logs.


----------



## Jay H (Jan 19, 2007)

Jersey Joe said:
			
		

> Are there any decent brands in NJ? The ones referenced in this thread are not distributed near here. In Jersey you probably need a permit and pay some sort of extra tax



I think I contacted via email the BioBrick folks and said that since there isn't a reseller in NJ, they would sell the biobricks to you direct from the mfgr them (in CT, I think). Of course, shipping is probably really expensive so I never really followed through..

Jay


----------



## BioPellet (Jan 19, 2007)

abdickins said:
			
		

> I read with much interest the posts about BioBricks and the presto logs. I recently added a 2nd stove in our house (1st is a wood/coal and I'm burning coal in that one). I had to trade our other coal stove to our son for his 1979 VC Resolute stove (no coal kit with it). I'm using it to heat approx. 1,100 sf.
> 
> Anyway, I bought 10 packs of the BioBricks a few weeks ago, and 50 of the pressed logs yesterday. Without performing any kind of controlled experiment, here are my thoughts on the 2.
> 
> ...



Aren't you talking about Smart-Logs???

First of all, you can pay $420 per pallet for Presto or $250 per pallet for BioBricks(tm) - getting the exact same BTUs in each case (uhhh?  Duhh, what should I do??).

Second of all -NO WAY- is a presto log worth 4 times more heat - complete poppycock! My bricks are around 1000 kg/m3 and the prestos are around 1100 kg/m3. Moisture content is alike. So based on this alone you might argue 10%. This ignors the fact that presto and other logs made like them are round or mostly round so that its hard to keep the surface area down of the pire.

Next, this guy skims when he reads - I am talking about a fireplace fire when I say you get 6-8 hours of cozy fire. My BioBricks can be used for that but they excel in a wood stove or other modern combustion apparatus. The bricks are designed after brown coal bricks burned in EU for generations. Because they are made in one push of a slug of sawdust and come out rectangular you can pack them tight into a stove (like a brick wall) and they do not fall apart. The presto logs are made with a layering process and unfortunately this causes them to expand outward when they burn, thus giving up their gases too fast for the stove. I regularly get 12 hour burns with 20 bricks - see the data I publish on my site.

I would suggest that the author rerun the test and plot the temp of the stove during each burn. Take a look at my web site for tips on how to burn.  Be sure to start the test with the stove at similar temps.  Also, it is somewhat important to have similar outdoor temps and wind conditions


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2007)

Biopellet the man did not say "Presto Logs". He said Home Fire Prest-Logs. Two different products.


----------



## BioPellet (Jan 28, 2007)

abdickins said:
			
		

> I read with much interest the posts about BioBricks and the presto logs. I recently added a 2nd stove in our house (1st is a wood/coal and I'm burning coal in that one). I had to trade our other coal stove to our son for his 1979 VC Resolute stove (no coal kit with it). I'm using it to heat approx. 1,100 sf.
> 
> Anyway, I bought 10 packs of the BioBricks a few weeks ago, and 50 of the pressed logs yesterday. Without performing any kind of controlled experiment, here are my thoughts on the 2.
> 
> ...



Here's an example of feedback I continually get on my product:

Hello Bio-Brick guys and/or gals.
     I've just recently started burning the Bio-Brick vs. the seasoned hardwood I used to burn in my small wood stove. Everything you claim about them appears to be true. Not only do I not have to tend the stove every 2 hours or so, I can burn half a pallet before I have to remove the ashes. They start easy and my wife and daughter have no problems at all lighting them or keeping them going. Besides, there is no chain sawing, chopping, splitting, stacking, trudging and lugging in snow and cold, nor the various bugs, bark, ice and debris that gets tracked indoors. I've had days where the Bio-Bricks burning in my finished basement have kept the gas furnace from even coming on. All for about $5 a day!
    Now the problem. (You didn't think it was going to all be a bed of roses...?) Seriously, I have to drive 45 miles one way to get them and my small pickup can barely handle a pallet. It still is cheaper driving all the way from Schenectady NY to Johnstown NY and back than to pay the delivery fee the retailer wants to charge. How about marketing them at say Lowe's or Home Depot? Maybe their sales volume could also help in reducing my final cost.
    Also, do you have like a distributor network set up. Could I say for example get one for the Schenectady NY city/county area? Is there one already here I don't know about or a retailer that is maybe a bit closer?
    Finally, I'd like to say that for the slight cost increase vs. wood, the benefits far outweigh any price difference! It's been a pleasure to write this note, and I eagerly await your reply.


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Biopellet the man did not say "Presto Logs". He said Home Fire Prest-Logs. Two different products.



They are very different products indeed. The Home Fire product is more analagous to burning a large characol briquette. No, they haven't added any coal dust to it and it's not as charred, but they burn like one. There is almost no ash and it's not an exageration to say that one will have coals 10-12 hrs. later. The current Presto Logs are more like a big version of the wood pellet made from compressed sawdust.  

I am having the pleasure of trying out and testing the Idaho Energy Logs now which are the original Pres-To-Log. They sold the name, but the logs are still manufactured on the original machinery made back in the 1930's. Thomas at NW Fuels generously donated a batch so that I can do a review for the forum. They are a different product than the Home Fire Prest-Logs, but very impressive in their own way. I hope to have the review posted in a few days. 
http://www.northidahoenergylogs.com/

If someone wants to send me a batch of BioPellets I'll be glad to put them through the same tests and will report the results to the forum.


----------



## Island-Doc (Apr 2, 2007)

Last night I loaded up my fireplace insert (cold) with some kindling and 3 of the HFPL logs at about 6:30pm.  I ended up having to add a bit more kindling wood to get the prestlogs going but in about an hour everything was nice and warm and they were burning happily.

I was surprised when I woke up at about 8am to find that they were still putting out a decent amount of heat, each one was a bit over an inch in diameter and about 4-5 inches long.  

I don't heat much during the day so I just let it be.

At 6:30pm today I was cleaning out the ash trey and reloading the firebox and I found about a dozen marble sized embers still glowing, over 24 hours after I first lit the fire.  Just because I could, I managed to light the kindling from one of those embers and put in another 3 prest logs.

I got them on sale back in October for $0.64 CDN (was about $0.58 USD back then) per log when I bought 2 pallets.

I'm curious about the biobricks and there's a store here that sells them in 40 lb bags so I'll buy a bag and see how much heat they can give me for the same $2 that 3 prest-logs cost me.


----------



## alfio (Apr 2, 2007)

sstanis said:
			
		

> Hey guys,  Loved reading your discussion on the compressed fire logs.  I have researched these things entirely and if I could would love to get my hands on these things at a good price.  I currently burn a Hearthstone heritage in a 1900 sq ft house with decent insulation  R38 in attic, R19 in walls.  Mind you house built in 1813.  Have electrical resistance, wish the former owner when he tore down the walls to put up sheetrock had placed an electric heat pump.
> 
> However, to get to my retort, I am a resident physician and work 90+ hrs/week.  When I leave in the morning, always have a coal bed to reload, but by 1pm to 2pm the electric baseboard kicks in until I get home at 9pm.  So would love a compressed log that I could load to the gills, damper down, and at least have the burn go until 4pm to 5pm.  Remember electric is expensive.  Problem is that none of the dealers in my area carry these logs.  I live in putnam/westchester  NY.   The nearest dealerthat I can get Bio-bricks is one hour away.   Home Cheapo carries the enviro-log, which is 11,000 btus/lb.    However, they will not give a discount in buying a 2ton pallet of these things.  so, 2tons (equiv to a cord of white oak) is 530.00.  Wood dealers in my area, offer "mixed hardwoods" for 200.00/cord.  However, there is always a decent amt of softwood mixed in, and most of it never ready to burn unless bought in spring.  Plus could never load my stove enough to get a 12hr burn.  So, I am dammed either way.  Could throw nut coal (anthracite) on in the mornin, but after a few yrs of doing that my stove and chimmney would be shot.  So hopefully, as time goes on, the dealers in the area, one of the dealers in the area will start stocking these logs for people like me who could responsibly burn them without over-firing.



Hi gays , want to jump this conversation . I have tried the homefire logs they are very dense  , but you cant fill the stove it would over heat they only recommend 3 to 4 at most . I burned a ton last year , in a quadra fire 3100i and could only but 3 at a time. Grate product but by the time get to n. h.  there very pricey ruffly $ 400 a ton . Plus shipping , I get them from hearth wise from leominster Ma..


----------



## alfio (Apr 2, 2007)

Jersey Joe said:
			
		

> Are there any decent brands in NJ? The ones referenced in this thread are not distributed near here. In Jersey you probably need a permit and pay some sort of extra tax



you mite be able to get the biobrics from canaticat  pardon my spelling .


----------



## alfio (Apr 2, 2007)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> They are intersting. I'm enquiring to get more information on HomeFires. I would also like to know if they have done any emissions testing. They seems to burn very cleanly. It appears the sawdust has gone under a physical and chemical change by being extruded under high heat (400 deg.) and pressure. The company says they have some logs that are 19 years old and have not gained appreciable moisture. This may become my backup fuel if they have a good pallet price.


 HI THE HEAT is from the high pressure , begreen.


----------



## alfio (Apr 2, 2007)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes ,begreen, they do burn for 12 hrs. but by that time there is not much heat unless stoke more logs in . I burned a ton last year , went threw 6 to 8 logs a day . grate product but pricey . And they are different companies , home fire logs are from british colombia canada.


----------



## begreen (Apr 11, 2007)

True, as stated in the wiki review, they are just glowing coals after 10-12 hrs, but glowing enough to get a fire started again. Hearthwise sells them under license from HomeFire in Canada. They are the same product.


----------



## Island-Doc (Apr 11, 2007)

alfio said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a short drive (maybe 20 minutes max) from where they make the HF logs, I'm going to poke around a bit and see how low a price I can find for them.  I've seen pretty widely varying prices between about $0.65 and $1.00 CDN  

Maybe I can get a good price from the factory on a dozen pallets or something, might even be cheaper than wood (roughly $225 a cord for Fir around here)


----------



## begreen (Apr 11, 2007)

At this time of the year they sell off their non-standard logs, the ones that come out the wrong length. You might be able to work out a nice deal with them. The only problem is that they'll be loose. BYOSW.


----------

